# ANCHE LUI SE N'E' ANDATO



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2008)

Stefano Rosso   

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...2d2-83d5-11dd-8a6a-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2008)

indimenticabile  questa

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D_AqTPkVfmM


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

sai che non lo conosco??


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2008)

era molto bravo

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stefano_Rosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Old Becco (16 Settembre 2008)

Eh sì, era un piccolo genio della musica alternativa, graffiante, leggero, ma sempre centratissimo, ovviamente era fuori dai grandi circuiti della musica, ma fra gli addetti e gli estimatori era un must. Erano i tempi di Kuzminac, Ivan Graziani e del mitico Rino Gaetano.
Come scritto anche per Richard Wright, un'altro pezzo che si stacca....


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2008)

già, piaceva anche a noi...


----------

